# [RISOLTO] Cambiare etichetta disco

## lsegalla

Una domanda semplice semplice (dovrebbe esserlo)...

Nel mio notebook ho diverse partizioni e quando devo procedere al backup non so mai quale sia cosa, quindi volevo dare un'etichetta alle varie partizioni del disco (in realtà da kde avevo già assegnato dei nomi, ma in realtà realizzo ora che l'etichetta è un'altra cosa). 

Per etichetta intendo il campo che viene visualizzato ad esempio Gparted (nella colonna etichetta appunto) oppure anche da cfdisk, sempre nella colonna etichetta.

Come faccio ad assegnare appunto un valore a quel campo ?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Oct 16, 2009 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Una domanda semplice semplice (dovrebbe esserlo)...
> 
> Nel mio notebook ho diverse partizioni e quando devo procedere al backup non so mai quale sia cosa, quindi volevo dare un'etichetta alle varie partizioni del disco (in realtà da kde avevo già assegnato dei nomi, ma in realtà realizzo ora che l'etichetta è un'altra cosa). 
> 
> Per etichetta intendo il campo che viene visualizzato ad esempio Gparted (nella colonna etichetta appunto) oppure anche da cfdisk, sempre nella colonna etichetta.
> ...

 

dipende dal filesystem

per ext puoi utilizzare

tune2fs -L volume_name /dev/device

per fat:

mkdosfs -n volume_name /dev/device

----------

## lsegalla

non è necessario riformattare no ?

non perdo i dati dentro no giusto?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> non è necessario riformattare no ?
> 
> non perdo i dati dentro no giusto?

 

no, comunque è una operazione che è consigliabile fare su partizioni smontate.

----------

## pierino_89

C'è anche e2label. Conta che comunque ogni filesystem ha il suo tool per effettuare l'operazione.

----------

## xdarma

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> quindi volevo dare un'etichetta alle varie partizioni del disco

 

Per reiserfs vale:

reiserfstune -l volume_name /dev/device

Senza riformattare ma con partizione non montata.

----------

## lordalbert

xfs?  :Smile:  interesserebbe pure a me

----------

## pierino_89

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> xfs?  interesserebbe pure a me

 

xfs-admin -L

----------

## lsegalla

ma con le partizioni smontate potenzialmente potrei farlo anche da Gparted?

perchè vedo che mi lascia ma non mi son ancora fidato a dare il comando APPLICA dall'apposito pulsante

ps - per l'ntfs come posso far eventualmente ?

pps - anche per la swap si puo' ?

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ps - per l'ntfs come posso far eventualmente ?
> 
> pps - anche per la swap si puo' ?

 

Ellamiseria,tra poco dovremo anche darti la sgrullata finale dopo che l'hai fatta  :Rolling Eyes: 

X NTFS:

```

# emerge ntfsprogs

...

# man ntfslabel

```

X Swap:

```

man mkswap

```

----------

## lsegalla

1. chiedevo per ntfslabel perchè da cfdisk vedevo che non funzionava (in realtà cfdisk non vede il nome appena assegnato mentre gparted sì, quindi funziona)

2. chiedevo perchè pensavo non ci fosse il bisogno di rifare la swap per assegnare una label, altrimenti rifaccio sta swap e buonanotte, son un paio di comandi, ma non so io se questo potrebbe avere qualche risvolto di qualche tipo

Quindi se chiedo, c'è anche qualche spiegazione oltre alla grullaggine.

Grazie ancora

----------

## oRDeX

Rifare la swap non comporta alcun problema, ovviamente prima "spegnila"   :Razz:  (magari quando non è in uso)

----------

## lsegalla

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Rifare la swap non comporta alcun problema, ovviamente prima "spegnila"   (magari quando non è in uso)

 

si ho già provveduto a farlo, in ogni caso, non dà nessun messaggio d'errore ma la stringa poi nell'etichetta non appare

poco male comunque perchè di solito la swap si vede quale è, mi interessavano di piu' le altre e le ho fatte tutte

io marco come risolto, se poi arriva la soluzione anche per questa tanto meglio per me ed altri che seguiranno

-- edit --

mi correggo, anche l'etichetta nella swap viene vista, solo che poi fuori non tutti i programmi la vedono (acronis nel mio caso, che uso per farmi i backup al volo), mentre gparted vede tutto, per esempio

----------

## djinnZ

vado di fretta ma se provi da quell'altro OS a formattare prima fat e poi ntfs anche cfdisk riporterà un nome partizione, limitato ad 8+3 però.

Provare per credere.

----------

